

Clarity Answers: Quora with a business model? - jaybol
http://blog.clarity.fm/clarity-answers-helps-you-build-your-reputation-to-get-paid-for-your-advice/

======
mtnboy
I love clarity. Have had some great conversations with folks there. A lot of
wisdom and you can really learn a lot.

------
sidkothari
Just got a question answered re: bootstrapping, very smooth and insightful.
Great work Clarity!

------
shanellem
I'm a huge fan of Clarity. It's awesome that there's a text-based option now.

